# Jetter Tec Thread or jetter 101



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

This forum is the only Plumbing forum I'm a member of, however in my research I've found many of you on other forums throughout the Wonderful Wide Web and have read 'till my eyes bleed. (Not so much as MCL or "Michigan Common Law", read one sentence of that and if you're not prepared you'll end up with a brain aneurysm!)

I've run three jetters. One trailer home made POS with a 1/2" hose and basic nozzles. The General cart JM-2900, which opened lines (that's all my employer at the time cared about)... and a few different electric jetters for kitchen sludge.

I'd like to start from scratch, pretend I know nothing, which is almost the case, and understand the fundamentals of jetters. GPM and PSI: the impact of each available combination.

Pressure drop per foot of hose, type of hose, GPM drop per foot, Warthog vs Root Ranger, the correct application for each nozzle, including 1 forward three back, ect.

Manufacture specs vs reality. Manufacture reliability. One thing I've heard about US jetters is problems with their remotes, but are great machines... as an example.

Dialing down pressure and flow? With a remote vs foot pedal or ball valve? Impact on the pump if you cut the flow off with a ball valve? Does it automatically cycle back to the tank protecting the pump?

Belt drive vs direct drive?

Winterization will be a big thing for me. Blow out the system or antifreeze? Or does it depend on the system/manufacture?

I'm hoping this thread will be about theory, statistics, and objective thoughts on what works for what, what advantages/disadvantages per manufacture.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Here's a fluid flow calculator- http://www.gates.com/catalogs-and-resources/resources/repository/calculator/fluid-flow-calculator

I've never ran a root ranger so I can't comment on it. A lot of people love them. The warthog is a fairly decent nozzle in my opinion. I use it a lot. 

HP=(PSI x GPM) / 1100 is a formula that gets thrown around a lot for gas engine jetters. The 1100 number changes for electric or Diesel engines. I can't remember what they are. And things like elevation above sea level will mess that up as well. 

Using that formula you can look at jetter specs and see if they jive. Some have left me scratching my head. Some will overstate what they're machines can do- don't bank on a 120volt machine being very successful in 6". They're are manufacturers that claim they will. 

Small machines with an unloader will cycle the water back to the tank or back through the pump if there's no tank when you shut it off. I ran a foot pedal on my old machine to keep my hands free and if something went wrong it's easy to stop it.

I always antifreeze. I rigged up a tank for my old machine and my new machine has an antifreeze system on it. It also has a spot to blow it out with compressed air. I prefer to antifreeze just to keep wet parts wet, but that's a personal preference thing and I don't know if it has any validity or not. 

Lots of good machines out there. Lots of junk, too. Or you could build your own. I don't have the patience or the knowledge to do that. I went with a mongoose for a few reasons- 1) good support system, 2) local, about 2.5 hours from here, 3) remote system 4) well built machine. I don't have much experience with other manufacturers to start a debate about which one's better. 

Good luck. I agonized over it for 6 months before I pulled the trigger.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I got a quote back from mongoose today. Glad I decided to request info from them, price isn't as shocking as I anticipated. Price is the only bad thing I've ever heard about them. They're about 5 hours from me.

I hadn't thought about keeping the wet parts wet instead of just blowing the system out. Makes sense to me.

A remote sounds like a great option, I've heard of problems with US jetter and remotes, but not Mongoose or Spartan.

JNW is still up there on my list, but Mongoose just got a big bump with their price.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

One more question. When a 2" line, say old CI, where the joints are choked off due to corrosion or a 2" pvc trap is involved, 1/4" or 1/8" hose? Pressure expected? I'm sure running a clogchopper would be advantageous on a solid line.


Subbed another one today.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> One more question. When a 2" line, say old CI, where the joints are choked off due to corrosion or a 2" pvc trap is involved, 1/4" or 1/8" hose? Pressure expected? I'm sure running a clogchopper would be advantageous on a solid line.
> 
> 
> Subbed another one today.



I don't think you'll get 1/4" hose around a 2" trap. 

To be honest, most of my jetting is 3" and up. 

Descaling CI with a Jetter is risky business in my opinion. You have to get fairly aggressive and sometimes the scale is the only thing holding it together.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I've seen that, along with roots being the only thing holding a clay line together. Risky business in either case.

It's not often, but I come across some 2" likes that could really use a good jetting. Not really sure yet, but I have one complex that might need just that.... About 32 lines.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Interesting thread. I'll gather my thoughts and post my experiences soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

A (good) remote changes the game. I can start, stop, increase and decrease water pressure, kill the engine from inside a restaurant or basement by myself. Nothing like grease control when jetting a restaurant. The Mongoose remote is extremely durable.

I'm 2.5+ years into my Mongoose ownership with only maintenance so far. A valve was replaced (on the jobsite) that is supposedly a wear and tear item but I was not billed. Other than that zero issues. It is starting to show wear and tear but we use it 1-3 times a week.

A 18gpm/4000psi trailer jetter is a perfect machine. I have found myself clearing 3" traps with an 1/8" hose and 24" corrugated pipe with a flusher nozzle. 

There's more but I'll think of it as this thread continues.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## Cipp-pro (Jul 16, 2016)

Descaling cast iron is what I do in prep for cipp. I have a trailer rig. Pipe Hunter that's pushes 10 gpm at 4000 psi. For heavy scale I use the milling machine (maxi miller)and a chain flail to mill it out to spec.
With the proper camera used correctly I can stay clear of problem areas while prepping other areas jumping over holes or goin lightly over cracks. I have a spider head and cyclones for these areas. That bring said I don't remove scale this extrusively unless the host pipe is to be lined.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Cipp-pro said:


> Descaling cast iron is what I do in prep for cipp. I have a trailer rig. Pipe Hunter that's pushes 10 gpm at 4000 psi. For heavy scale I use the milling machine (maxi miller)and a chain flail to mill it out to spec.
> With the proper camera used correctly I can stay clear of problem areas while prepping other areas jumping over holes or goin lightly over cracks. I have a spider head and cyclones for these areas. That bring said I don't remove scale this extrusively unless the host pipe is to be lined.




What is your spider head?


----------



## Cipp-pro (Jul 16, 2016)

Picote spider


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow, imagine getting that thing stuck! 

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cipp-pro (Jul 16, 2016)

It's designed to not get stuck


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Cipp-pro said:


> It's designed to not get stuck


So it cant happen , i see  prolly a great tool, idk as i dont own it or anything made by manufacturer

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------

